# Cafe in London that's open



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know of a cafe in London near Liverpool St that's open for takeaway? I'm travelling through tomorrow morning, and it's a bit hard to figure out which of the normally excellent selection of cafes are running at the moment.

JJ


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't been in since before lockdown (I work near Liverpool Street) so I'm not sure what still open. Looks like notes and department of coffee and social affairs are both closed.

Since it's just over the road it might be worth seeing if Nude is open on the side of Spitalfields.

There's also the little pop up place inside Spitalfields market that serves climpson and sons. Can't find much info on that one either but could be worth seeing about.

A bit further a walk away there's Association or Curators, but again can't find any info on whether they're open or not!


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

the rapha shop is open and they serve good coffee.

https://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/clubhouses/londonspitalfields


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you both for your recommendations. It's really unclear whether Notes is open, but since Rapha is definitely open and looks nice, I'll probably go with that. It's a strange situation, normally I feel so spoilt for choice of coffee when I go to London.

JJ


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Rapha is full of posers imo. Black sheep coffee right outside Aldgate station open at 0700 for takeaway. That's a 3 minute walk from Liverpool Street station.


----------

